# Coastie to the Rescue!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I was trying to get my hands on a Tatuaje Black jar so Toastie Coastie came to the rescue! He like a few other great BOTL's here offered their's up but I would only do it for trade. He made sure the jar was not empty either!! Hit me with a All-Star line-up of smokes too! I appreciate your generosity Ron. This will be a great addition to the collection


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Pretty awesome!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

oh, very nice.... you lucky, lucky bastage... :biggrin:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Those are nice jars


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is a very nice jar.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice jar for a FORMER jar-head...I couldn't resist, sorry. Go Air Force!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! That's one incredible BOTL right there.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow very generous! Great looking smokes, enjoy!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice of Ron and a very fine selection of smokes to boot--


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome jar


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice one Ron, like the USCG, always come'n to the resue!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good job Ron!!!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice I like it....


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Woot, nice job Ron


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet jar!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

That's awesome- nice trade - way to go TC!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's one of the sweetest jars i've ever seen


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice trade Ron/David!! :whoohoo:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nicely done - great jar and sticks!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats a very generous botl right there. And the smokes inside tops the deal. Enjoy those smokes.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

thats rad ! drop some beads in the tube and store your stix!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! A Very classy hit there Ron - that's top notch on a very deserving Brother! That ceramic jar outta look really nice with your collection SJ! 

CD


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Nice one Ron, like the USCG, always come'n to the resue!


Look for me in NOLA later this week.....


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Awsome jar and those are some great smokes too!:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

You know, I didn't even realize there was writing on the bottom? :lol: I'm so oblivious sometimes...

Enjoy! It will look better in your collection than collecting dust on my shelf....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats the first jar I've actually seen. They are pretty cool! Nice work Pete. Now can we make the La Riqueza's a little more affordable


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

